# NHL.tv



## buggzy (Feb 3, 2016)

I have submitted a request for the application via TiVO, but I thought it might be nice to drum up some conversation over here as well. With the launch of NHL.tv, which I believe to be produced under the same roof as MLB.tv, I would be very excited to see this make its way onto my Roamio Pro application list as well! Is anyone familiar with the history of how MLB.tv made its way to TiVO? I'm new to TiVO, but am looking forward to signing up for MLB.tv and using it on my TiVO Roamio Pro now that they offer a single team package and would like to do the same for NHL.tv some point soon!


----------



## HeadlessChicken (Dec 2, 2013)

Spot on -- I fully support this! Was hoping for gamecenter to be migrated over last couple of years (and requested to tivo through tivo website and at NHL gamecenter website), but gave up. It's a pain for me as I have to switch to a roku in another room to get it on a TV, so instead end up watching on a small smartphone usually.


----------



## GolfDude (Jan 5, 2016)

the new nhl.tv app that was released this week was made by the same ppl who made mlb.tv.. infact.. mlb.tv runs the nhl.tv online system now, so there should be no issue for tivo to support nhl.tv if it already has mlb.tv since they are the same system now


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I keep asking for the nba app to no avail,hopefully someday we'll get both those apps!


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

I doubt we see anything this year. My hope is that next year, they start supporting more devices, along the same lines as what MLB.TV supports.

The previous company was terrible with their support of devices. They had initially tried to get it on many devices, as I remember a Samsung NHL app at one point) but if it wasn't easy, they just gave up. Hopefully MLB.TV will push NHL.TV to more devices.

Then again, I settle for a current WORKING app on ANY device. Since they switched over, the Roku app has been a mess and it has been ridiculous to try and watch a game. They need to get that cleaned up FAST.


----------



## bunka526 (Feb 12, 2016)

NHL App would be great with TIVO. Now I have to plug my phone or IPad into another HDMI cable hanging from my TV. More sports apps would be great for TIVO and HBO Now


----------



## jamesteixeira (Nov 22, 2014)

The Roku app seems pretty solid now. I haven't had any trouble on the stick or SE version. Would be nice to have on TIVO though.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

GolfDude said:


> the new nhl.tv app that was released this week was made by the same ppl who made mlb.tv.. infact.. mlb.tv runs the nhl.tv online system now, so there should be no issue for tivo to support nhl.tv if it already has mlb.tv since they are the same system now


MLBAM provides the streaming services for NHL.tv. However, I am not sure that MLBAM actually creates the app themselves. That much isn't clear.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

jamesteixeira said:


> The Roku app seems pretty solid now. I haven't had any trouble on the stick or SE version. Would be nice to have on TIVO though.


It's better than it was, but I'd like to see it more like the MLB.tv app, where they just list the games vertically, line by line, to choose from and get away from the old horizontal tile approach.

Plus they need to make the Blue selection border more visible. I keep missing it and what I have selected.

Anyway, as I mentioned, knowing that the MLB.tv app is everywhere and the same people are now doing the NHL.tv app, hopefully by next season, we see it on just as many devices, including Tivo.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Would be nice, I currently am Chromecasting NHL.TV to my television from the Android app.


----------



## Juzbee_Yourself (Jan 17, 2016)

Has anyone heard anything new on this? I just got my "auto renew" email for NHL.TV, and I'm not going to renew if it isn't supported on my Bolt. Hoping for the best.


----------



## revilo78 (Sep 8, 2002)

I too would love to see an NHL.TV app


----------



## numbskull (Sep 27, 2004)

COM'ON TIVO!! With all the competition out there, WHY AREN'T YOU ON TOP OF THIS?? You've already lost a big time opportunity to rule the DVR space, can you really not get it together to support your existing customer base? We recently killed cable and without apps that give me what I want to watch through my Roamio, your device is going to get kicked to the curb next!


----------



## numbskull (Sep 27, 2004)

Well there you go TiVo...as predicted. My wife went out and bought a Roku and guess what I now get to watch on it...NHL games! So here's the score as I see it: ROKU 1 TIVO 0


----------



## Juzbee_Yourself (Jan 17, 2016)

This year, NHL.TV and NHL Center Ice are the same price, $139 for the full season (at least on Charter Speculum, I guess I can't speak for other providers). So, might as well just subscribe for those of us who have cable TV.


----------



## mach14 (Oct 8, 2018)

NHL.tv is better. They have a substantial discount for student or military and offer a one team package, so Ill be watching my team for around $70 total. They also allow you to stream games that were black outs the next day or in some cases immediately after the game.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I gave up on NHL.tv a couple years ago. I was sick of all the blackouts. Probably a full third of the games were blacked out for my team. (Plus the streaming was bad, would buffer all the time. Hopefully they've at least fixed that.)


----------



## mach14 (Oct 8, 2018)

I had it last year and this year, and the buffering this year is much better then last year. I find what device your using is a huge difference maker when it comes to buffering as well. Things with hard drives tend to perform much better, such as a PS3 versus a roku. NHL.tv has discontinued their support of PS3 this year, so Ive been using my laptop which has an HDMI output, and I just plug that into TV. Works great, but I have a higher end laptop with an core i7 and a discrete video card. I also discovered much less buffering when I use microsoft edge versus chrome.


----------

